# Boyes Anti Tank Rifle



## stardude89 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi 

I was wondering if anybody has any information about the ammunition for the .55 Boyes rifle. were there any different projectiles?

cheers


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 3, 2007)

. BRITISH Army Bomb Disposal teams are to receive a new .50in (12.7mm) rifle, firing a range of sophisticated ammunition designed to pierce bomb casings and ignite the explosive inside - allowing it to burn off harmlessly. The new system comprises an Accuracy International AW50F .50in bolt-action rifle, fitted with a high-powered telescopic sight, a laser rangefinder and a spotting scope. The system, which has also been adopted by the Royal Navy and Royal Air Force, is intended for use on large air-dropped bombs, typically larger than 225kg.It will be used where it would be difficult to approach the bomb due to the presence of obstacles or other unexploded ordnance.The ammunition is tungsten-cored, and one type has an incendiary filling.
Happy?


the gun also had a nickname 'Charlie the Bastard' because of its high recoil.


----------

